# Sunshine Kids Radian 65SL vs XTSL?



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

So unfortunately a lady passed out at the wheel from overdosing on prescription drugs drove straight into the back of my Volvo 850 station wagon yesterday. Thankfully I had just unloaded my two year old from the car and we were untouched by the accident. I have USAA auto insurance, they are awesome and have no problem refunding me for my two Britax car seats that were in the car. I had a Britax Marathon with a cotour cover ($309) and a Britax Boulevard which I have found online also for $309 (which is probably about what we paid at the time) so I am hoping for a $618 reimbursement.

If there is one silver lining to all this, it is new car seats. Along with my 2.5 year old DD, I watch a little boy (2 yrs 9 mo) as well. The whole car seat thing was a bit of a battle everyday because the covers on the Britax's were different and one of them was always the coveted seat of the day (I want to sit in the pink one! NO I DO! ect) So now I can get two matching car seats! I would like to get Radians. At first I was thinking I would get two XTSL's but then when I realized what a great price there is on the 65SL's I realized I could get 3 car seats. This would be great because I could always have enough car seats for all of my back seats (it isn't unusual for the opportunity to come up to give another LO a ride) and we are TTC so I would have a new seat for the new baby. I have no doubt they will all fit as I have been able to install 3 Britax's across in my backseat.

So I am just trying to see if there is any outrageous benefit of the XTSL over the 65SL. The main thing I am thinking is SIP but other then that the extra LATCH capability is not a benefit to me because I don't have LATCH in my car, the extra 5 pounds of rear facing is not worth the extra money to me (my DD is 22 pounds still RFing will be a LONG time before she is even close to 40 pounds and the other boy I watch is very heavy and tall and his parents want him FF) and I love the other cover options but would love having a 3rd car seat more.

What am I missing?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The only difference is the head wings, rfing weight limit (the XTSL is 45, the 65SL is 40) and the ffing weight limit (80lbs on the XTSL and 65lbs on the 65SL). Most kids won't make it to 65lbs, let alone 80 in those seats. So if the headwings don't matter to you, I'd get the 65SL.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for responding, it's not that the headwings don't matter at all, I guess I'm wondering if the 65SL model also offers SIP without the headwings?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JennaW*
> 
> Thanks for responding, it's not that the headwings don't matter at all, I guess I'm wondering if the 65SL model also offers SIP without the headwings?


The best side SIP is achieved by sitting RF. So, either seat offers great SIP, since either will allow you to keep your little one RF for a long time to come.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

This isn't a safety issue, since I am not an expert on that, but we've had the Sunshine Radian 65 for 2 years now, and I wanted to throw out my thoughts on it -

It is a very sturdy seat, and my kids seem comfy enough in it. My oldest son is 7 and just under 60 pounds, and we are just starting to look for a new seat for him. He would certainly fit in the seat for a bit longer, but his little brother is outgrowing his seat, and needs to be bumped up. We've liked that the seats are narrow and don't take up as much space in the back seat. We also like that they fold flat for airline travel (although they are mostly metal and heavy as the dickens to carry!)

They are not the most comfy seats around, though. My sons have never complained about sitting in them, but they certainly are less cushy than the other seats we have used. Also, because there is no headrest to speak of, the boys have trouble sleeping in them. On long trips, they'll fall asleep for a minute, their head will roll forward, and then they are awake. If you rely on car trips for a little naptime, this might not be the best seat for you.

Best of luck in your choice!


----------



## Farmer'sWife (Jul 11, 2009)

If you are wanting the XTSL, they are often on sale for around $200. I didn't look right now since I have a squirmy baby on my lap, but check out Diapers.com with first time customer codes and Kohl's with their % off deals. Also, BRU with a coupon. GL!


----------



## surrogate (Oct 10, 2009)

I would go with the Radian 80, it is the happy median. You get ther 45lb RF limit, the 80Lb FF limit the lower price...sounds like a WIN WIN to me! Only difference is no head wings


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! My insurance actually ended up reimbursing me $668 (guess they threw in some money for tax or something) so I got 2 XTSL's ($239 each) and 1 65SL ($183) on Amazon with no tax and free shipping. Woo-hoo. Now, to find another Volvo...


----------



## TristaR (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm curious, JennaW, since you have had both seats, which do you prefer? Did they all 3 fit comfortably in your car?


----------

